# Brown to return pending apology



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

David Aldridge is reporting Kwame Brown has a good chance to return to the team (as soon as game 3) if the following takes place:

1. Kwame apologizes
2. Teammates want him back (Arenas and Jamison have already asked for him back)


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

It's not gonna happen and it shouldn't.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Would this still be a possibility if Etan were not injured in the game? We're woefully short on big people with Kwame's suspension, Ramos not being on the roster, and now Etan possibly being out. Kwame is just sitting on the sides twiddling his thumbs, so assuming that the team is still trying to win the series, this may be a "we have no other options" type of deal.

If this is all true, the second requirement is no problem at all -- several players have said they'd like him to be playing. I'm not so sure on the first one though. If Kwame really wants to get out of Washington, it seems not apologizing would do the trick a whole lot better. If he has hope for the salvation of the situation though, perhaps he'd consider it.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

byrondarnell66 said:


> It's not gonna happen and it shouldn't.


It probably won't happen. Pride takes too much of an issue in this. And I doubt Kwame wants to play for us anymore. He also doesn't like the MCI crowd.

But to say it shouldn't is absurd. We need another 7 foot body to guard Shaq. Kwame is 6 more fouls and definetly more points off the bench. The only negatives he can bring is he turns it over too much and has a bad attitude on court.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

If Etan is out we don't have any other options. It's ugly to watch Ruffin try to guard Shaq. I don't care what Magic Johnson says about this sending a bad message to Kwame. People don't understand. Kwame does not have the spoiled brat mentality. He's not like that. His issues come about because he's so damn stubborn. I think if Kwame comes back, he's going to be so determined to prove people wrong that he'll have his best games of the season, especially if Etan is out and he's pretty much assured of PT.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

aftermath said:


> It probably won't happen. Pride takes too much of an issue in this. And I doubt Kwame wants to play for us anymore. He also doesn't like the MCI crowd.
> 
> But to say it shouldn't is absurd. We need another 7 foot body to guard Shaq. Kwame is 6 more fouls and definetly more points off the bench. The only negatives he can bring is he turns it over too much and has a bad attitude on court.


Call it what you want, but if they let Kwame back after this, "I" will no longer support the Wizards organization, and for me iv'e been a Wizards/Bullets fan before you wore pampers I supposed, I'm 35 and have seen alot of dumb **** from players since the 80's, but this takes the cake, id rather play Profit or Ruffin on shaq instead of letting Kwame back in no matter what happens, whos playing or what the score is, yeah i said it. forget that quiting ************.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Call it what you want, but if they let Kwame back after this, "I" will no longer support the Wiards organization


Yeah, right :rofl:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> Yeah, right :rofl:


there are 29 other teams in the NBA I can support.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Call it what you want, but if they let Kwame back after this, "I" will no longer support the Wizards organization, and for me iv'e been a Wizards/Bullets fan before you wore pampers I supposed, I'm 35 and have seen alot of dumb **** from players since the 80's, but this takes the cake, id rather play Profit or Ruffin on shaq instead of letting Kwame back in no matter what happens, whos playing or what the score is, yeah i said it. forget that quiting ************.


 Because he spoke the truth?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Because he spoke the truth?


 Truth about what ????? that Kwame is right and everyone else is wrong.??? what am i missing??????


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

I can see Kwame doing this to boost his value, either as a free agent or a Wizard. 

The Kwame puzzle gets more and more interesting.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Kwame wants to boost his value in FA, he has to apologize, and perform Vs the Heat. Kwame can't guard Shaq, but he'd give the Heat problems.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

On a completely random note, one of Kwame's best offensive games of the season came against the Heat, 16 points on 6-9 shooting in one of his first games back from the initial injury.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The problem is it likely won't change the outcome of the series and it sets a bad example for the NBA. The team punished a player for a reason, and it's telling that player you can get away with it if you are needed on the court. The Wizards handed out the punishment, and should stick by it. 

If Brown is allowed to return, regardless of whether or not he wants to, I am sure a lot of people would lose a lot of respect for the Wizards organization.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If his teammates want him back, and it is apparent they do, then he should be allowed to come back.

Wasn't the reason given for suspending him was becuase he was detrimental? I say let him apologize and come back.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

mippo said:


> If Brown is allowed to return, regardless of whether or not he wants to, I am sure a lot of people would lose a lot of respect for the Wizards organization.


How much respect does the organizaiton actually command?

Take care of the reputation where it matters most...at home. If a lot of the players want him back, if fans, particularly seat-buying ones, want him back, if he himself wants to play, it would be a very foolish organization that failed to grasp the implications of not letting him contribute in the second round of a playoff series. 

If Kwame isn't in the house on Thursday, will the fans be chanting his name? More pieces of the KB puzzle.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Truth about what ????? that Kwame is right and everyone else is wrong.??? what am i missing??????


 Was or was it not that the conduct "detrimental" to the team stemmed from his comments saying that the "Big 3" should spread the ball around more, and that when he was brought into the meeting he didnt back off of that so he was suspended? To me if his teammates are rooting for him and those same ones outside of the Big 3 that he was campaining for to come back he should be allowed


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

My my! I do believe we are beginning to see the light. The real men (those who stand their ground) will emerge as the heroes.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

In my opinion, this would send the wrong message to Kwame and to the other Wizards. IMO, it would pretty clearly state that the players can now overturn a decision made by the GM and the Coach because they all agree on it.

I would feel differently if Kwame would have came out with an apology prior to all of this speculation/Etan's injury. I won't take any apology given now as being sincere, but instead as what it takes to get himself back on the court. 

If he was truly sorry about what transpired, he would have made a statement right after the suspension along the lines of "I let my teammates down, management, etc etc etc" Which he didn't. He went back into his Kwame safe place hole.

An apology now would just be another Kwamanipulation of Grunfeld, the Wiz and the fans.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

As I mentioned in a post below...The Wizards need Kwame to win the series or even take more than 1 game at this point. He is the only big who can make Shaq or Zo actually play man to man defense...Haywood,Etan,Ruffin,etc aren't offensive threats and therefore Shaq and Zo can sit back and focus on help D. Kwame is easily the most skilled 5 and possibly the most skilled big on the whole team (unless u count Jamison as a big cuz he plays the 4 sometimes). 

However, if he is brought back, no matter how sincere his apology is he has to play well to remain here. If he comes back and plays well then it will be considered a good move, but if he plays poorly then he is done in Washington.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

hmm..come back Kwame. seriously if he comes back, I will be very happy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

he no longer wants to be there


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

> "We play different defenses," Jordan said, "so it's not like we need anything extra outside of what we have to defend Shaq or anything like that."


Coach EJ shuts down Kwame 

WHAT AN IDIOT.

We can't win with just Haywood and Ruffin guarding Shaq. Ruffin foul total is more than his point total 75% of games. And Haywood gets stupid fouls like pushing after rebounds. Who are we going to use then? Laron Profit at SF, Jamison at PF, and Jeffries at C? 

Blah. Shaq is bound to score 30 this series.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We're seriously going to see Jamison and possibly even JJ at center at some point for the games that Etan is out for. That's just saddening.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

More and more, I'm starting to think EJ is losing control of the ship. Based on quotes, the players were siding with Kwame, yet coach won't let him back. I don't think the players are happy with that. Also, I have not heard any strong praise of EJ from _anyone_ at all. Nobody has said he's done a _great_ job. He just gets the standard acknowledgement of him being one of the pieces. I don't know if Grunfeld wants this guy around long term with how he has handled Kwame. Kwame is clearly very popular among the players so this is just a Kwame-EJ beef and EJ is being a stubborn dictator about it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

One on One said:


> More and more, I'm starting to think EJ is losing control of the ship. Based on quotes, the players were siding with Kwame, yet coach won't let him back. I don't think the players are happy with that. Also, I have not heard any strong praise of EJ from _anyone_ at all. Nobody has said he's done a _great_ job. He just gets the standard acknowledgement of him being one of the pieces. I don't know if Grunfeld wants this guy around long term with how he has handled Kwame. Kwame is clearly very popular among the players so this is just a Kwame-EJ beef and EJ is being a stubborn dictator about it.


 But then you have to look at it from the standpoint that if Jordan reinstates Kwame, yes the players will apparently be happy, but his image will take a hit as a guy with no willpower, who's going to cater to the players just to stay in good standing. I don't think he wants that. As a coach though, you're always in catch 22s. 

I for one wouldn't think twice about a move like that. You cannot reinstate him, no matter how valuable he is. What kind of message does that send, that if you're needed, all is forgiven? In that case, reinstate Artest. But noone's going to agree with that, because Artest did something incredibly detrimental to the team. Same situation with Kwame though, and IMO, it was a bigger spit in the face what he did. I can understand being frustrated, but you don't not show up in the *playoffs*. Not in the playoffs. And I'm not buying that he's young, because he's the same age as Gilbert Arenas, and Gilbert would *never* quit on the team. I don't understand why the Wizards would want him back, in all honesty.

I think both parties are better off forgetting about the other. For good.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

No to Kwame's return. No chance. Not at all. Even if Haywood and Ruffin get injured tonight. 

Think about what Kwame did to his team- he quit on them. Sitting out a PLAYOFF game because of a stomach virus? STOMACH VIRUS! What would it take to keep Iverson out of a game? Seriously-AI could be hospitalized with pneumonia and he'd still rip out his IV and take a cab to the arena. Even if he couldn't play, he'd be there for his guys. Look at Alonzo Mourning (yeah, I know he swindled Toronto for a couple mil). That man has someone else's organ in his body. Look up an article on what day-to-day life is for him. But he brings it every night, for as long as he can. And Kwame- 23 years old, body like a Greek god, but he can't get minutes over Michael Ruffin! And when he doesn't, he pouts like a baby. If he wanted to help this team, he would've stuck it out through the Bulls series. "Hey, I'm not playing that much, but I can still help out the team in other ways." How often do you think Kwame says that to himself?

How can you blame EJ? How? Was he responsible for Kwame injuring himself in the preseason? Has anyone considered that the lack of practice during the first half of the season is why Kwame is a step behind our other players? How certain are you that Kwame put in extra work to catch up? EJ has managed this young man the best he can. And I have to believe that since we started JARED JEFFRIES at power forward, something was not right with Kwame. We all knew this was a playoff team the minute we acquired Jamison. Don't you think EJ knows the value of a good big man? I have to believe that Kwame got every chance possible to take over the starting role, but he couldn't do it.

Furthermore, the timing is terrible. Do you know why Kwame is booed at home games? Because he criticized the fans for not supporting him enough. (You know, maybe you'd get support if you showed even a tiny sign of maturity or improvement after FOUR years.) Look, if you criticize your HOME FANS, you are done. Pack your bags, Kwame, and pray that the Lakers or Twolves take a chance on you. And now, after walking away from his team, Kwame "Hey, I'll play hard, get my value back up, then drop these chumps and sign a $50 million dollar deal elsewhere" Brown sees an opportunity to get guaranteed minutes, and he thinks he can come back in front of a home crowd? He'd get booed mercilessly. How about this- Kwame has done NOTHING all season. Nothing. He averaged what, 7 and 5 this season? Wow! What do you think he is going to do against SHAQUILLE O'NEAL in a playoff game? Do you think he is THAT GOOD? 

This series is over and everyone knew it, with or without Kwame. The Heat crushed us 4 times during the regular season and they're probably going to sweep us now. I hope the team can steal one game, and go home satisfied with the season. Then Wizard management can pick up a real PF, and we can make a deeper run next season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alchemist said:


> . Do you know why Kwame is booed at home games? Because he criticized the fans for not supporting him enough. (You know, maybe you'd get support if you showed even a tiny sign of maturity or improvement after FOUR years.) Look, if you criticize your HOME FANS, you are done.


I have seen nothing but the opposite the last 2 months of the season including playoffs. They chant his name. I dont know what you are referring to here


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I have seen nothing but the opposite the last 2 months of the season including playoffs. They chant his name. I dont know what you are referring to here


I took some of those chants as sarcastic 

---------------

In the words of Everett McGill in O' Brother Where Art Thou, "We're in a tight spot".

We've got our backs to the wall, and we're desperately short of bigs.

Kwame is also a big time tool. 

I guess the point to make in my mind is whether I think he'd actually make a difference in the series. I don't. I think we lose anyway, so why burden ourselves with his ******* behavior.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I took some of those chants as sarcastic
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


 LMAO Mike at the whle crowd. LOL What I will never do is "Defend" his attitude. Its just not that great, but I also am a fan of someone standing up for what they believe is right no matter what. The thing is, he may have burned his bridges in Washington but someone else will pick him up


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> LMAO Mike at the whle crowd. LOL What I will never do is "Defend" his attitude. Its just not that great, but I also am a fan of someone standing up for what they believe is right no matter what. The thing is, he may have burned his bridges in Washington but someone else will pick him up


I totally agree with you. Kwame's behavior was terrible thing. EJ has also made the bed he is now lying in, throughout the season he has shown favor toward the perimeter guys.. what Kwame is saying now is what he has said all
season, WE ARE MORE SUCCESSFUL WHEN WE SHARE THE BALL. 

Somewhere, a few general managers( and coaches) are salivating at the thought of the many ways they use Kwame....too bad for us.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

alchemist said:


> No to Kwame's return. No chance. Not at all. Even if Haywood and Ruffin get injured tonight.
> 
> Think about what Kwame did to his team- he quit on them. Sitting out a PLAYOFF game because of a stomach virus? STOMACH VIRUS! What would it take to keep Iverson out of a game? Seriously-AI could be hospitalized with pneumonia and he'd still rip out his IV and take a cab to the arena. Even if he couldn't play, he'd be there for his guys. Look at Alonzo Mourning (yeah, I know he swindled Toronto for a couple mil). That man has someone else's organ in his body. Look up an article on what day-to-day life is for him. But he brings it every night, for as long as he can. And Kwame- 23 years old, body like a Greek god, but he can't get minutes over Michael Ruffin! And when he doesn't, he pouts like a baby. If he wanted to help this team, he would've stuck it out through the Bulls series. "Hey, I'm not playing that much, but I can still help out the team in other ways." How often do you think Kwame says that to himself?
> 
> ...



Kwame didn't sit out because of a stomach virus. He skipped practice and said it was a stomach virus. The team decided he wouldn't play and said he was out with a "stomach virus". Then he was suspended.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

If only Kwame had that look all 4 years.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> LMAO Mike at the whle crowd. LOL What I will never do is "Defend" his attitude. Its just not that great, but I also am a fan of someone standing up for what they believe is right no matter what. The thing is, he may have burned his bridges in Washington but someone else will pick him up


Yup, someone will pick him up and he may well even get the attitude turned around. Stranger things have happened.

The trick will be seeing what we can get back for him. What we really could use is a guy who can score some points for us up front. Of course, if a team had that, they wouldn't need Kwame... we're in a tough spot


----------

